# Recommended Daily amounts ?



## AudreyNicole (May 12, 2006)

My hairdresser just lost 50 pounds watching her trans fat and saturated fat intake.  I am wondering what the recommended daily amounts are for the following:

Calories (usually 2000 right?)
Tranfat
Saturated fat
Carbs
Sugars
Sodium

Anything else that might be useful?


----------



## Wattage (May 12, 2006)

Hi Audrey,

These areas are very broad and involve a lot of explanation! I have attached a link to the US Dept. of Agriculture's Food Guide for 2005. This will help you gain a better understanding of what areas you should be focusing on. 

http://www.health.gov/dietaryguideli...df/dga2005.pdf

In terms of calories, the best way to determine this is through a combined examination of your weight goals and your personal body structure. My advice is to make it easy and book an appointment with a registered dietician.

Hope this helps! Please don't hesitate to post any more questions you may have!


----------



## mitsukai (May 12, 2006)

www.nutritiondata.com has a good calculator too!


----------

